# Furacão FLORENCE (Atlântico 2018 #AL06)



## Afgdr (4 Set 2018 às 19:42)

Formou-se o terceiro furacão da época no Atlântico. O Furacão Florence desloca-se para WNW com ventos máximos sustentados de 75 mph (cerca de 121 km/h).


*Imagem de satélite - 18h00 UTC*









*Rota prevista - NHC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2018 às 19:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2018 às 19:51)

Hurricane Florence Tropical Cyclone Update
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL062018
250 PM AST Tue Sep 04 2018

...FLORENCE CONTINUING TO STRENGTHEN...

Recent satellite imagery indicates that Florence has continued to
intensify during the past few hours, and maximum sustained winds
have increased to 85 mph (140 km/h). This increase in intensity
will be reflected in the forecast issued with the 500 PM AST (2100
UTC) advisory package.

SUMMARY OF 250 PM AST...1850 UTC...INFORMATION
---------------------------------------------------
LOCATION...20.0N 42.7W
ABOUT 1265 MI...2035 KM ENE OF THE LESSER ANTILLES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...85 MPH...140 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...WNW OR 300 DEGREES AT 10 MPH...17 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...984 MB...29.06 INCHES


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2018 às 21:48)




----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2018 às 02:38)

O Furacão Florence intensificou-se nas últimas horas e movimenta-se, neste momento, para WNW com ventos máximos sustentados de 85 mph (cerca de 137 km/h) e uma pressão atmosférica mínima de 984 hPa. Nas próximas horas, deverá intensificar-se ligeiramente, mantendo-se, ainda, como furacão de categoria 1 (prevê-se que os ventos máximos sustentados atinjam 90 mph).


*Imagem de satélite - 00h45 UTC
*




*


Rota prevista pelo NHC
*


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2018 às 04:15)

Florence é agora um furacão de categoria 2, com uma pressão mínima de 976 hPa, e desloca-se para WNW com ventos máximos sustentados de 100 mph (cerca de 161 km/h). Está prevista uma ligeira intensificação nas próximas horas (105 mph).


*Furacão Florence às 02h30 UTC
*
O olho do furacão ficou mais definido.





*



Previsão da rota - NHC
*
Há alguma incerteza na previsão da sua rota a partir das 48h e na previsão da sua intensidade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 08:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 09:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 10:01)




----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2018 às 13:23)

O Furacão Florence aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade e movimenta-se para NW com ventos máximos sustentados de 105 mph (165 km/h). A pressão mínima é de 976 hPa.


*Imagem de satélite - 11h30 UTC*








*Rota prevista - NHC*









*Possíveis rotas previstas*





Fonte: Wunderground


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 13:37)

115 
WTNT61 KNHC 051233
TCUAT1

Hurricane Florence Tropical Cyclone Update
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL062018
835 AM AST Wed Sep 05 2018

...FLORENCE BECOMES A MAJOR HURRICANE...
...FIRST OF THE 2018 ATLANTIC HURRICANE SEASON...

Recent satellite imagery indicates that Florence is still
strengthening and is now a major hurricane. Maximum sustained
winds are estimated to be 120 mph (195 km/h). This increase in
intensity will be reflected in the forecast issued with the 1100 AM
AST (1500 UTC) advisory package.

SUMMARY OF 835 AM AST...1235 UTC...INFORMATION
---------------------------------------------------
LOCATION...21.7N 45.2W
ABOUT 1185 MI...1910 KM ENE OF THE NORTHERN LEEWARD ISLANDS
ABOUT 1405 MI...2265 KM ESE OF BERMUDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...120 MPH...195 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...WNW OR 300 DEGREES AT 10 MPH...17 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...961 MB...28.38 INCHES

$$
Forecaster Berg/Rhome


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 13:41)

*Florence Categoria 3...*


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2018 às 13:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> 115
> WTNT61 KNHC 051233
> TCUAT1
> 
> ...





A meteorologia sempre a surpreender-nos! O Furacão Florence teve uma grande intensificação nas últimas horas e tornou-se o primeiro _major hurricane _da época, deslocando-se neste momento para WNW com ventos máximos sustentados de 120 mph (195 km/h) e rajadas até 127 mph (cerca de 204 km/h) e uma pressão atmosférica mínima de 961 hPa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 13:48)




----------



## Orion (5 Set 2018 às 13:55)

120 mph vai-se traduzir em 105 nós.

+-28 quilómetros, é o alcance máximo dos ventos com força de furacão (à volta do olho e no aviso em vigor).

Se o ciclone não engordar (muito) e o Florence passar por cima das Bermudas, é mesmo azar


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 14:03)

Orion disse:


> 120 mph vai-se traduzir em 105 nós.
> 
> +-28 quilómetros, é o alcance máximo dos ventos com força de furacão (à volta do olho e no aviso em vigor).
> 
> Se o ciclone não engordar (muito) e o Florence passar por cima das Bermudas, é mesmo azar


Pensa-se que ainda hoje deve atingir a categoria 4... mete respeito!


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 15:21)

*Ora aí está... já é Categoria 4!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 15:44)

Esta saída do GFS nem nos piores pesadelos!


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2018 às 16:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Ora aí está... já é Categoria 4!*




Apesar da ligeira intensificação (mesmo enfrentando o _shear_ de SW), ainda se mantém na categoria 3, com ventos máximos sustentados de 125 mph, o equivalente a 205 km/h e rajadas até 155 mph (cerca de 249 km/h). Só é considerado furacão de categoria 4 quando a intensidade dos ventos for ≥ 131 mph e ≤ 156 mph.

*Movimento:* NW a 13 mph (20 km/h)
*Pressão mínima:* 957 hPa


*Imagem de satélite das 14h45

*







As previsões da sua rota e da sua intensidade continuam incertas. Neste momento, prevê-se um enfraquecimento a partir de amanhã, dia 6, permanecendo sempre na categoria de furacão (cat2-3), com uma posterior reintensificação a partir das 72h.



> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 05/1500Z 22.0N 45.7W 110 KT 125 MPH
> 12H 06/0000Z 22.7N 47.2W 110 KT 125 MPH
> ...





*Previsão do NHC e cone de incerteza

*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 16:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 17:23)




----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2018 às 17:24)

O Florence está a surpreender! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 17:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 18:46)




----------



## Orion (5 Set 2018 às 20:03)

Pelo IFS e GFS, o Florence vai passar perto das Bermudas. Ainda falta muito tempo para se aferir adequadamente a intensidade (e o trajeto final) mas o último _major_ que passou por lá foi o Nicole (110 nós):


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 20:05)




----------



## Orion (5 Set 2018 às 20:11)

Um bocado difícil mas se um intenso Florence ficasse semi-estacionário ao largo da Nova Jérsia e Delaware seria possível que os danos da 'super-storm' Sandy fossem excedidos. Assim, o Florence seria uma 'mega-storm'


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2018 às 20:21)

E indo ao baú... algum dia isto se vai repetir de uma forma ou de outra.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 20:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 20:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 20:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 21:36)

*É oficial!
...FLORENCE STRENGTHENS INTO A CATEGORY 4 HURRICANE...*
5:00 PM AST Wed Sep 5
Location: 22.7°N 46.6°W
Moving: NW at 13 mph
Min pressure: 953 mb
Max sustained: 130 mph


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2018 às 22:28)

Florence é agora um furacão de categoria 4 depois de uma ligeira intensificação nas últimas horas. Desloca-se para NW a 13 mph (20 km/h) com ventos máximos sustentados de 130 mph (215 km/h) e rajadas até 161 mph (cerca de 259 km/h). A pressão mínima é de 953 hPa.


O aspeto do Furacão Florence às 20h30 era o seguinte:







O olho do furacão é claramente visível.



*Previsão do NHC e respetivo cone de incerteza
*
Deverá começar a ser afetado pelo _shear_, resultando numa diminuição da sua intensidade (até cat2), sendo expectável que se reintensifique a partir das 48h e se torne um _major hurricane_ novamente.



> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 05/2100Z 22.7N 46.6W 115 KT 130 MPH
> 12H 06/0600Z 23.5N 48.1W 110 KT 125 MPH
> ...












A partir de sexta-feira, espera-se que os _swells_ originados pelo furacão atinjam a Bermuda.


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2018 às 22:48)

Como o NHC deixou de fornecer os _floaters_  http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ram...640&height=480&number_of_images_to_display=12 & https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES/GOES16_sector_band.php?sector=car&band=GEOCOLOR&length=24

Se o Florence chegar perto da Bermuda, os produtos do IM local estão aqui  http://www.weather.bm/tools/graphics.asp?name=LOCAL_SATELLITE&user=

Tendo em conta o aviso das 21h, novamente, é preciso ser mesmo azarado para ser afetado pelos ventos mais intensos.






Os ventos com força de furacão (>64 nós ou >119 qph) continuam com um alcance máximo de 15 milhas náuticas (28 quilómetros).


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2018 às 08:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2018 às 12:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2018 às 13:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2018 às 13:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2018 às 14:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2018 às 15:41)

636 
WTNT31 KNHC 061438
TCPAT1

BULLETIN
Hurricane Florence Advisory Number 29
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL062018
1100 AM AST Thu Sep 06 2018

...FLORENCE WEAKENS FURTHER...

SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...24.6N 48.6W
ABOUT 1030 MI...1660 KM ENE OF THE NORTHERN LEEWARD ISLANDS
ABOUT 1115 MI...1795 KM ESE OF BERMUDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...105 MPH...165 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NW OR 315 DEGREES AT 10 MPH...17 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...975 MB...28.80 INCHES


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2018 às 15:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2018 às 16:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2018 às 17:54)

O GFS continua a insistir na tempestade perfeita...


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2018 às 18:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2018 às 19:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2018 às 19:44)

GFS e Euro a dizerem o mesmo...


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2018 às 21:07)

O Florence continua a ser uma grande confusão.

O MOGREPS (ensemble do UKMET) indica trajetos muito a sul das Bermudas:






O GEFS mete a Bermuda no trajeto da tempestade:






E ainda há o EPS (ensemble do EMWF) que é uma mistura do _ensemble_ dos 2 modelos anteriores:






Quem está no limbo é a malta da Bermuda (especialmente a que se baseia só no GFS) 






Ainda muito cedo para se ter certezas quer na intensidade quer no trajeto do ciclone.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2018 às 22:06)




----------



## Orion (6 Set 2018 às 22:48)

O Florence deve engordar quando chegar a águas mais quentes (e a abrangência dos ventos também deve aumentar). Nesta simulação dá para ver o arrefecimento da SST após a passagem do ciclone.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 08:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 10:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 13:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 13:54)

O Florence esta manhã está melhor organizado...


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 14:06)

Encontrei esta gif dos vários modelos( GFS (06z), FV3 (06z), Euro (00z), and CMC (00z)) sobrepostos... mostra um razoável acordo entre eles nas 144h.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 14:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 14:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 15:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 16:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 20:52)

*Já é praticamente certo um landfall na costa leste americana... *


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 21:52)

ZCZC MIATCPAT1 ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM

BULLETIN
Tropical Storm Florence Advisory Number 34
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL062018
500 PM AST Fri Sep 07 2018

...FLORENCE POISED TO STRENGTHEN...
...THIS WEEKEND IS A GOOD TIME FOR INTERESTS ALONG THE U.S. EAST
COAST TO REVIEW THEIR HURRICANE PLAN...

SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...24.8N 52.5W
ABOUT 820 MI...1320 KM NE OF THE NORTHERN LEEWARD ISLANDS
ABOUT 905 MI...1460 KM ESE OF BERMUDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...65 MPH...100 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...W OR 260 DEGREES AT 8 MPH...13 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...996 MB...29.42 INCHES


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 21:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 22:25)




----------



## Afgdr (8 Set 2018 às 04:58)

A Tempestade Tropical Florence enfraqueceu ligeiramente em relação à atualização anterior, deslocando-se neste momento para W com ventos máximos sustentados de 60 mph (cerca de 97 km/h) e rajadas até 69 mph (cerca de 111 km/h) e uma pressão atmosférica mínima de 999 hPa.

As previsões apontam para que ganhe intensidade a partir de domingo, atingindo novamente a categoria de furacão. A partir das 48h, o aumento da intensidade deverá ser significativo, sendo que neste momento é expectável que volte a ser um _major hurricane_. Prevê-se que volte a atingir a categoria 4 na próxima semana, retomando a intensidade máxima alcançada na quarta, com ventos máximos sustentados de 130 mph (cerca de 209 km/h).



> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 08/0300Z 24.8N 53.2W 50 KT 60 MPH
> 12H 08/1200Z 24.7N 54.1W 50 KT 60 MPH
> ...





No que diz respeito à sua trajetória, prevê-se que siga em direção à costa leste dos EUA, sendo, neste momento, incerto quais serão exatamente as áreas afetadas.


*Previsão da rota pelo NHC e respetivo cone de incerteza

*








Aqui estão as _key messages_ deixadas pelo NHC.



> Key Messages:
> 
> 1. Regardless of Florence's eventual track, large swells are
> affecting Bermuda and will begin to affect portions of the U.S.
> ...




Os swells gerados pela tempestade tropical estão a afetar o arquipélago das Bermudas e deverão começar a afetar a costa leste dos EUA já neste fim de semana.




Às 03h15 UTC, era este o aspeto da TT Florence.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 08:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 08:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 12:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 12:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 14:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 14:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 14:11)

Location: 24.6°N 54.1°W
Maximum Winds: 55 kt Gusts: N/A
Minimum Central Pressure: 995 mb
Environmental Pressure: 1013 mb
Radius of Circulation: 200 NM
Radius of Maximum Wind: 20 NM


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 15:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 15:23)

@DaDaBuh
15m15 minutes ago

Just drove over Intercoastal Waterway Jacksonville Florida tide Is High and the marsh is full with incoming hurricane swells from Hurricane Florence going to be a lot of water pushed into inland waterways


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 15:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 16:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 16:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 17:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 17:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 18:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 18:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 18:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 18:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 19:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 19:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 21:09)

*Tudo indica que este vai ser um evento extremo e histórico... vamos ver se se confirma.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 21:45)

ZCZC MIATCPAT1 ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM

BULLETIN
Tropical Storm Florence Advisory Number 38
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL062018
500 PM AST Sat Sep 08 2018

...NOAA HURRICANE HUNTER FINDS FLORENCE A LITTLE STRONGER...
...FLORENCE EXPECTED TO BECOME A HURRICANE AGAIN TONIGHT OR EARLY
SUNDAY...

SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...24.6N 54.7W
ABOUT 810 MI...1305 KM SE OF BERMUDA
ABOUT 695 MI...1120 KM NE OF THE NORTHERN LEEWARD ISLANDS
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...70 MPH...110 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...W OR 270 DEGREES AT 5 MPH...7 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...989 MB...29.21 INCHES


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 21:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 23:55)

*Isto é impressionante, a última run do GFS põe o Florence estacionário sobre a Carolina do Norte vários dias, sempre como major e depois segue direito a New York! Foi o que aconteceu no ano passado com o Harvey, estacionário sobre a costa do Texas... vários modelos a prever esta situação.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 00:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 00:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 00:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 01:13)




----------



## Afgdr (9 Set 2018 às 04:42)

A TT Florence mantém a mesma intensidade, movimentando-se nesta altura para W com ventos máximos sustentados de 70 mph (aprox. 113 km/h) e rajadas até 86 mph (aprox. 138 km/h) e  apresenta uma pressão mínima de 989 hPa. É expectável que nas próximas horas se volte a intensificar, adquirindo novamente o status de furacão.


*03h00 UTC*









As previsões atuais apontam para que se dirija para a costa sudeste dos EUA, afetando-a como _major hurricane_.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 08:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 09:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 09:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 09:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 11:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 11:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 11:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 12:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 14:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 14:51)

Jeff Masters Moderator • 19 minutes ago


A quick preview of my thoughts this morning. The big story is that Florence is likely to stall over the coast or just inland for many days, making this a huge rainfall threat. The best case scenario is the 0Z Sunday run of the UKMET model, which keeps Florence offshore. The model uncertainty has shrunk considerably since yesterday (see below.) Of the top five models we use for track forecasts, the GFS model continues to do the best job with 4 -5 day forecasts for Florence, and the Euro has been the worst.







Figure 1. The 0Z Sunday, September 9, 2018 track
forecasts (left) and 0Z Saturday, September 8, 2018 track forecast (right) by
the operational European model for Florence (red line, adjusted by CFAN using a
proprietary technique that accounts for storm movement since the time of the model
run), along with the track of the average of the 50 members of the European
model ensemble (heavy black line), and the track forecasts from the “high
probability cluster” (grey lines)—the four European model ensemble members that
have performed best with Florence thus far. The forecasts show that the
uncertainty in the forecast has shrunk considerably, which is likely due to the
inclusion of data from last night’s dropsonde mission by the NOAA jet. All of these
forecasts predict a U.S. East Coast landfall. Image credit: CFAN.

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Fearsome-Five-Florence-Helene-Isaac-Olivia-and-Mangkhut


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 15:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 15:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 15:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 15:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 15:49)

23 
WTNT21 KNHC 091443
TCMAT1

HURRICANE FLORENCE FORECAST/ADVISORY NUMBER 41
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL062018
1500 UTC SUN SEP 09 2018

THERE ARE NO COASTAL WATCHES OR WARNINGS IN EFFECT.

HURRICANE CENTER LOCATED NEAR 24.4N 56.3W AT 09/1500Z
POSITION ACCURATE WITHIN 15 NM

PRESENT MOVEMENT TOWARD THE WEST OR 270 DEGREES AT 5 KT

ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE 984 MB
MAX SUSTAINED WINDS 65 KT WITH GUSTS TO 80 KT.
64 KT....... 15NE 0SE 0SW 0NW.
50 KT....... 40NE 30SE 20SW 30NW.
34 KT.......100NE 50SE 40SW 100NW.
12 FT SEAS..150NE 90SE 120SW 180NW.
WINDS AND SEAS VARY GREATLY IN EACH QUADRANT. RADII IN NAUTICAL
MILES ARE THE LARGEST RADII EXPECTED ANYWHERE IN THAT QUADRANT.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 15:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 16:19)

*Per the NHC 11:00 Discussion, **North Florida/GA have been removed as areas of concern.Now states interests from South Carolina to the Mid-Atlantic.*

Ou seja a rota do Florence será pela Carolina do Norte (fica lá estacionário) e depois segue para a Virgínia e New York! Esta é a pior rota possível a todos os níveis. Com mais habitantes, os rios já estão cheios e os solos saturados com as inundações que tem havido...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 16:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 16:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 17:24)

Nesta nova run do GFS põe o Florence dois dias e meio estacionário naquela posição com o dobro do tamanho Cat5...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 17:28)

E este é ao terceiro dia!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 17:38)

Cada nova run que sai é ainda pior que as precedentes! Histórico!


----------



## Cinza (9 Set 2018 às 17:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Cada nova run que sai é ainda pior que as precedentes! Histórico!



Sem dúvida um evento a acompanhar com bastante atenção.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 18:09)




----------



## Cinza (9 Set 2018 às 18:20)

Será interessante acompanhar o estado do mar e ter imagens em directo, encontrei este site em que podemos escolher as webcams que queremos ver/acompanhar espero ser fiável.

 http://surfchex.com/web-cams/


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 18:51)

Mais um a dizer o mesmo... os modelos estão todos a ir atrás do GFS...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 19:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 19:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 19:55)

Neste momento oficialmente está assim:


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 19:58)

Storm surge  https://cera.coastalrisk.live/#


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 20:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 20:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 20:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 21:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 21:45)

291 
WTNT21 KNHC 092042
TCMAT1

HURRICANE FLORENCE FORECAST/ADVISORY NUMBER 42
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL062018
2100 UTC SUN SEP 09 2018

THERE ARE NO COASTAL WATCHES OR WARNINGS IN EFFECT.

INTERESTS IN THE SOUTHEASTERN AND MID-ATLANTIC STATES SHOULD MONITOR
THE PROGRESS OF FLORENCE.

HURRICANE CENTER LOCATED NEAR 24.4N 57.0W AT 09/2100Z
POSITION ACCURATE WITHIN 15 NM

PRESENT MOVEMENT TOWARD THE WEST OR 270 DEGREES AT 6 KT

ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE 975 MB
MAX SUSTAINED WINDS 75 KT WITH GUSTS TO 90 KT.
64 KT....... 20NE 10SE 10SW 15NW.
50 KT....... 40NE 30SE 20SW 30NW.
34 KT.......110NE 100SE 50SW 110NW.
12 FT SEAS..150NE 90SE 120SW 180NW.
WINDS AND SEAS VARY GREATLY IN EACH QUADRANT. RADII IN NAUTICAL
MILES ARE THE LARGEST RADII EXPECTED ANYWHERE IN THAT QUADRANT.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 21:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 22:06)

Aulas canceladas em NC com evacuações a começar amanhã...

* UNC-Wilmington has cancelled all classes for the week and are asking all students to voluntarily evacuate starting 12pm tomorrow*


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 22:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 22:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 23:25)

Última run do GFS... Florence estacionário na Carolina do Norte


----------



## João Pedro (9 Set 2018 às 23:59)

Cinza disse:


> Será interessante acompanhar o estado do mar e ter imagens em directo, encontrei este site em que podemos escolher as webcams que queremos ver/acompanhar espero ser fiável.
> 
> http://surfchex.com/web-cams/


Já está guardado nos meus favoritos, obrigado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 00:03)

Isto é para terem uma ideia, os solos estão muito saturados e os rios cheios... para onde vão os mais de 800mm que vão cair nos sítios mais atingidos?


----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2018 às 04:22)

O Furacão Florence aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade relativamente ao aviso anterior, apresentando neste momento uma pressão mínima de 974 hPa e movimentando-se para W com ventos máximos sustentados de 90 mph (cerca de 145 km/h) e rajadas até 115 mph (cerca de 185 km/h).

Está previsto que se desloque em direção à costa sudoeste dos EUA, aproximando-se da mesma na quinta. Prevê-se, ainda, que atinja um pico de intensidade nas 48h-72h, quando os seus ventos máximos sustentados alcançarem as 150 mph (potente furacão de categoria 4).


*02h45 UTC
*




*


Previsão da trajetória e respetivo cone de incerteza (NHC)
*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 08:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 08:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 08:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 08:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 11:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 12:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 13:20)

É impressionante, está mais forte que o esperado... já deve ser um Major Hurricane.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 13:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 13:29)




----------



## Nuno_Gomes (10 Set 2018 às 13:58)

Voo de reconhecimento da aeronave do NOAA neste preciso momento sobre o Florence: https://fr24.com/NOAA49/1dd049c3


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 14:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 14:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 14:59)

*Actualização:*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 15:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 15:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 15:34)

*"Breaking news mandatory evacuation for Hatteras Island beginning at noon and 7 AM Tuesday morning for the rest of Dare County. @WAVY_News"*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 15:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 15:50)

*...FLORENCE RAPIDLY STRENGTHENS INTO A MAJOR HURRICANE...*
11:00 AM AST Mon Sep 10
Location: 25.0°N 60.0°W
Moving: W at 13 mph
Min pressure: 962 mb
Max sustained: 115 mph


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 15:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 15:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 16:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 16:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 16:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 17:00)

368 
WTNT61 KNHC 101556
TCUAT1

Hurricane Florence Tropical Cyclone Update
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL062018
1200 PM AST Mon Sep 10 2018

*...FLORENCE BECOMES A CATEGORY FOUR HURRICANE...*

Data from a NOAA Hurricane Hunter aircraft indicate that Florence
has continued to rapidly stregthen and has maximum sustained winds
near 130 mph (195 km/h). The latest minimum central pressure based
on data from the aircraft is 946 mb (27.93 inches).

SUMMARY OF 1200 PM AST...1600 UTC...INFORMATION
---------------------------------------------------
LOCATION...25.0N 60.2W
ABOUT 575 MI...925 KM SSE OF BERMUDA
ABOUT 1230 MI...1985 KM ESE OF CAPE FEAR NORTH CAROLINA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...130 MPH...195 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...W OR 280 DEGREES AT 13 MPH...20 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...946 MB...27.93 INCHES

$$
Forecaster Blake


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 17:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 17:30)

*WOW! O GFS a pôr um super furacão categoria 5 estacionário na NC!*


----------



## Cinza (10 Set 2018 às 17:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *WOW! O GFS a pôr um super furacão categoria 5 estacionário na NC!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 17:45)




----------



## Cinza (10 Set 2018 às 17:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Realmente é uma imagem incrível, fascina-me sempre, pena é que causem tantos estragos, e este se os modelos estiverem certos vai dar muito que falar e não vai ser por uma boa causa, mas não deixa de ser belíssimo , já agora acho que estão a fazer um bom trabalho de preparação para a sua chegada, vários avisos emitidos, conselhos etc, parece-me um bom trabalho.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 18:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 18:16)

*Encontrados ventos de Furacão Categoria 5!

Dropsonde finds cat 5 winds!

949mb (Surface) 220° (from the SW) 143 knots (165 mph)*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 19:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Encontrados ventos de Furacão Categoria 5!
> 
> Dropsonde finds cat 5 winds!
> 
> 949mb (Surface) 220° (from the SW) 143 knots (165 mph)*


Esta leitura foi wind gust não conta, mas continua em intensificação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 19:52)




----------



## Cinza (10 Set 2018 às 19:52)

WATCH LIVE: South Carolina Governor McMaster provides update on Hurricane Florence
South Carolina Governor Henry McMaster will hold a press conference to provide an update on preparations for Hurricane Florence. McMaster is expected to announce an evacuation of the state’s entire coastline.
https://bnonews.com/site/index.php/...master-provides-update-on-hurricane-florence/

*Pelo que percebi o governador da Carolina do Sul ordenou a evacuação de toda a costa do estado a partir do meio-dia de terça-feira devido ao furacão
*

1 million to flee S.C. coast as Hurricane Florence approaches
https://eu.greenvilleonline.com/sto...e-evacuation-south-carolina-coast/1254324002/


*Uma ordem de evacuação obrigatória foi emitida para residentes que vivem ao longo de toda a costa da Carolina do Sul.
O governador da Carolina do Sul, Henry McMaster, ordenou que a evacuação comece ao meio-dia na terça-feira, quando o furacão Florence se aproxima. A ordem aplica-se a todos os oito condados ao longo da costa: os condados de Jasper, Beaufort, Colleton, Charleston, Dorchester, Georgetown, Horry e Berkeley.
*


----------



## irpsit (10 Set 2018 às 20:18)

Este furacao faz-me lembrar tanto o Katrina como os furacoes do ano passado.
Mas felizmente ja ha evacuacoes em curso, portanto o impacto humano vai ser minimizado.
Os impactos estruturais poderao ser elevados.

E quase certo que vai atingit cat 5, pois passa naquela zona com agua bem quente. 
Mais um fenomeno extremo, mas desta vez a atingir a costa leste.
Vai dominar as noticias no final da semana.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 20:31)




----------



## João Pedro (10 Set 2018 às 21:41)

irpsit disse:


> Este furacao faz-me lembrar tanto o Katrina como os furacoes do ano passado.
> Mas felizmente ja ha evacuacoes em curso, portanto o impacto humano vai ser minimizado.
> Os impactos estruturais poderao ser elevados.
> 
> ...


Haver evacuações em curso não implica que efetivamente toda a gente saia da área. Aconteceu no Katrina e irá certamente acontecer aqui. Mas quero acreditar que as consequências não venham a ser tão graves como as que se verificaram em Nova Orleães... aguardemos...


----------



## João Pedro (10 Set 2018 às 21:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Sempre que olho para estes mapas penso no que pensarão as pessoas de Florence, SC acerca deste furacão... mixed feelings certamente


----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2018 às 22:11)

O Furacão Florence (cat4) intensificou-se novamente e desloca-se neste momento para WNW, em direção à costa SW dos EUA, com ventos máximos sustentados de 140 mph (≈225 km/h) e rajadas até 167 mph (≈269 km/h). Apresenta uma pressão mínima de 939 hPa.

Deverá continuar a aumentar de intensidade e tamanho. Prevê-se que atinja um pico de intensidade nas 24h-36h, com ventos máximos sustentados de 155 mph, quase um furacão de cat5.



> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 10/2100Z 25.4N 61.1W 120 KT 140 MPH
> 12H 11/0600Z 26.0N 63.2W 130 KT 150 MPH
> ...





*Imagem de satélite das 20h30 UTC
*




*

Previsão de rota e cone de incerteza - NHC*








*Key Messages: 
*
1. A life-threatening storm surge is likely along portions of the coastlines of South Carolina, North Carolina, and Virginia, and a Storm Surge Watch will likely be issued for some of these areas by Tuesday morning. All interests from South Carolina into the mid- Atlantic region should ensure they have their hurricane plan in place and follow any advice given by local officials.

2. Life-threatening freshwater flooding is likely from a prolonged and exceptionally heavy rainfall event, which may extend inland over the Carolinas and Mid Atlantic for hundreds of miles as Florence is expected to slow down as it approaches the coast and moves inland.

3. Damaging hurricane-force winds are likely along portions of the coasts of South Carolina and North Carolina, and a Hurricane Watch will likely be issued by Tuesday morning. Damaging winds could also spread well inland into portions of the Carolinas and Virginia.

4. Large swells affecting Bermuda and portions of the U.S. East Coast will continue this week, resulting in life-threatening surf and rip currents.
*
(NHC)*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Set 2018 às 23:01)

João Pedro disse:


> Sempre que olho para estes mapas penso no que pensarão as pessoas de Florence, SC acerca deste furacão... mixed feelings certamente


Verdade, deverá ser um sentimento bastante ambíguo  Olha existir um furacão batizado de "Azeitão" e levar com ele literalmente em cima! Grande galo  Ahahah 

Só para aligeirar a coisa

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (10 Set 2018 às 23:05)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Verdade, deverá ser um sentimento bastante ambíguo  Olha existir um furacão batizado de "Azeitão" e levar com ele literalmente em cima! Grande galo  Ahahah
> 
> Só para aligeirar a coisa
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Exacto!  Esse nome num furacão... é impossível não rir só de pensar nisso


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 23:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 23:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 23:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 23:50)

*Última run do GFS... no words!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 08:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 08:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 10:01)

*SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT...

A STORM SURGE WATCH IS IN EFFECT FOR...
* EDISTO BEACH SOUTH CAROLINA TO THE NORTH CAROLINA-VIRGINIA BORDER
* ALBEMARLE AND PAMLICO SOUNDS...INCLUDING THE NEUSE AND PAMLICO
RIVERS

A HURRICANE WATCH IS IN EFFECT FOR...
* EDISTO BEACH SOUTH CAROLINA TO THE NORTH CAROLINA-VIRGINIA BORDER
* ALBEMARLE AND PAMLICO SOUNDS*


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 10:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 10:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 10:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


A NHC ajustou o cone para a esquerda, mais para a fronteira entre a Carolina do Norte e a do Sul. Este ajuste é mais para as saídas do euro afastando-se do GFS.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 10:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 10:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 11:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 11:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 11:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 11:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 11:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 11:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 12:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 12:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 12:48)

BULLETIN
Hurricane Florence Intermediate Advisory Number 48A
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL062018
800 AM AST Tue Sep 11 2018

...RECONNAISSANCE AIRCRAFT FINDS FLORENCE HAS WEAKENED SLIGHTLY...
...RESTRENGTHENING IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN LATER TODAY...

SUMMARY OF 800 AM AST...1200 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...26.4N 64.6W
ABOUT 405 MI...655 KM S OF BERMUDA
ABOUT 950 MI...1530 KM ESE OF CAPE FEAR NORTH CAROLINA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...130 MPH...215 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...WNW OR 290 DEGREES AT 15 MPH...24 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...950 MB...28.05 INCHES

WATCHES AND WARNINGS
--------------------
CHANGES WITH THIS ADVISORY:

None.

SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:

A Storm Surge Watch is in effect for...
* Edisto Beach South Carolina to the North Carolina-Virginia border
* Albemarle and Pamlico Sounds, including the Neuse and Pamlico
Rivers

A Hurricane Watch is in effect for...
* Edisto Beach South Carolina to the North Carolina-Virginia border
* Albemarle and Pamlico Sounds


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 12:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 13:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 14:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 14:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 14:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 15:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 15:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 15:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 15:50)

*...FLORENCE EXPECTED TO RESTRENGTHEN LATER TODAY... ...LIFE-THREATENING STORM SURGE POSSIBLE ALONG THE COASTS OF NORTH AND SOUTH CAROLINA...
11:00 AM AST Tue Sep 11
Location: 26.7°N 65.3°W
Moving: WNW at 16 mph
Min pressure: 950 mb
Max sustained: 130 mph*


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 15:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 16:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 17:05)

*O Furacão Florence vai atingir a Carolina do Norte, e mais directamente uma área com 12 centrais nucleares! Enfim fica o artigo como reflexão...
https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-09-11/nuclear-power-plants-risk-direct-hit-hurricane-florence*


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 17:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 17:08)

Finalmente os modelos chegam a consenso quanto ao landfall do Furacão Florence...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 17:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 17:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 17:53)




----------



## João Pedro (11 Set 2018 às 17:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Pela animação acima, o olho do furacão passará exatamente por cima do Cape Fear. Fará jus ao seu nome muito em breve...

As melhores webcams, ou que estão diretamente no caminho serão as de:
Southport Waterfront Park
http://surfchex.com/cams/southport-live-webcam-waterfront-park/

Kure Beach
http://surfchex.com/cams/kure-beach-web-cam/

Carolina Beach
http://surfchex.com/cams/carolina-beach-web-cam/

As duas últimas com "piers" oceano adentro. Será interessante de ver o que lhes acontecerá...
Muita gente na praia ainda... corajosos ou incautos? 

As webcams estão lentíssimas. Devem estar com um número de visualizações brutal... veremos até quando se aguentam online.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 18:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 18:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 18:43)

*...FLORENCE GETTING BETTER ORGANIZED AND INCREASING IN SIZE... ...LIFE-THREATENING STORM SURGE POSSIBLE ALONG THE COASTS OF NORTH AND SOUTH CAROLINA...INLAND FLOODING TO FOLLOW...*
2:00 PM AST Tue Sep 11
Location: 27.1°N 66.2°W
Moving: WNW at 17 mph
Min pressure: 950 mb
Max sustained: 130 mph


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 18:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 19:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 20:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 20:05)




----------



## Orion (11 Set 2018 às 21:01)

---


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Set 2018 às 21:02)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Verdade, deverá ser um sentimento bastante ambíguo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ainda melhor, é um furacão baptizado de "Olhão" e passar o olho do furacão, por aqui. Nesse caso, fazia todo sentido "Olhão" significa grande olho com um furacão via-se o grande olho literalmente.  

Florence, vai dar muito que falar nos próximos dias.


----------



## lserpa (11 Set 2018 às 21:04)

Orion disse:


>



 “tremendous big and tremendous wet” a mais épica declaração de sempre... cada um que pense o que quiser lololol


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 21:07)

Orion disse:


> ---


 Este tipo é demais! Era fabuloso para stand up comedy... pena ser presidente dos Estados Unidos da América...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 21:17)




----------



## João Pedro (11 Set 2018 às 21:22)

Orion disse:


> ---





algarvio1980 disse:


> Ainda melhor, é um furacão baptizado de "Olhão" e passar o olho do furacão, por aqui. Nesse caso, fazia todo sentido "Olhão" significa grande olho com um furacão via-se o grande olho literalmente.
> 
> Florence, vai dar muito que falar nos próximos dias.





lserpa disse:


> “tremendous big and tremendous wet” a mais épica declaração de sempre... cada um que pense o que quiser lololol
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



 para os três posts acima...

Quanto ao Trump, faltou-lhe o tremendous thick para completar, o que também não seria mentira nenhuma...


----------



## João Pedro (11 Set 2018 às 21:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


A natureza é tramada... como é que algo tão belo consegue ser tão destruidor...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 21:43)

226 
WTNT31 KNHC 112040
TCPAT1

BULLETIN
Hurricane Florence Advisory Number 50
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL062018
500 PM AST Tue Sep 11 2018

*...DANGEROUS FLORENCE EXPECTED TO BRING LIFE-THREATENING STORM
SURGE AND RAINFALL TO PORTIONS OF THE CAROLINAS AND MID-ATLANTIC...*

SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...27.5N 67.1W
ABOUT 360 MI...580 KM SSW OF BERMUDA
ABOUT 785 MI...1260 KM ESE OF CAPE FEAR NORTH CAROLINA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...140 MPH...220 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...WNW OR 300 DEGREES AT 17 MPH...28 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...945 MB...27.91 INCHES


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 21:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 22:50)




----------



## Afgdr (11 Set 2018 às 23:20)

O Furacão Florence (cat4) reintensificou-se nas últimas horas e apresenta neste momento ventos máximos sustentados de 140 mph (cerca de 225 km/h) com rajadas até 167 mph (cerca de 269 km/h). A pressão mínima é de 945 hPa.


*Imagem de satélite das 21h30 UTC*







Deverá ocorrer um fortalecimento nas próximas horas, prevendo-se que atinja um pico de intensidade nas 24h, com ventos máximos sustentados de 155 mph (próximo de atingir a categoria 5).




> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 11/2100Z 27.5N 67.1W 120 KT 140 MPH
> 12H 12/0600Z 28.7N 69.3W 130 KT 150 MPH
> ...





Deverá fazer landfall na costa leste dos EUA como furacão de categoria 3 (_major hurricane_), com ventos máximos sustentados de 115 mph (cerca de 185 km/h) e rajadas superiores.

Estão em vigor avisos de furacão, _storm surge _e tempestade tropical para vários locais dos estados da Carolina do Norte, Carolina do Sul e Virgínia.




> *SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:*
> 
> A Storm Surge Warning is in effect for...
> * South Santee River South Carolina to Duck North Carolina
> ...




*Efeitos previstos em terra
*


> *HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND*
> ----------------------
> STORM SURGE: The combination of a dangerous storm surge and the
> tide will cause normally dry areas near the coast to be flooded by
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 23:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 08:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 09:35)




----------



## João Pedro (12 Set 2018 às 10:16)

Já chove com bastante intensidade na costa da Carolina do Norte.
Carolina beach há minutos:


----------



## João Pedro (12 Set 2018 às 10:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Não gosto nada disto... assim vai direitinho para onde eu não quero mesmo que vá...


----------



## MSantos (12 Set 2018 às 11:45)

João Pedro disse:


> Já chove com bastante intensidade na costa da Carolina do Norte.
> Carolina beach há minutos:



A chuva que está a cair ainda não é do Florence, ainda está muito longe da costa!


----------



## João Pedro (12 Set 2018 às 12:05)

MSantos disse:


> A chuva que está a cair ainda não é do Florence, ainda está muito longe da costa!



Eu sei que não, mas já faz parte do sistema, vê-se bem nesta imagem de ontem. Hoje estará já mais perto.




https://gibs.earthdata.nasa.gov/ima...alse&format=image/jpeg&width=2712&height=1824


----------



## João Pedro (12 Set 2018 às 12:17)

Tanta nuvem tinha que dar um belo nascer do sol 






Ainda há gente a surfar e de tripé a fotografar


----------



## João Pedro (12 Set 2018 às 12:21)

Só agora reparei que há uma estação no pontão, e que os dados estão disponíveis no final da página...


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 14:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 15:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 15:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 15:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 15:11)




----------



## João Pedro (12 Set 2018 às 15:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


O cabo Hatteras é o primeiro ponto em terra a fazer contacto com o furacão propriamente dito. Já dá para ver na webcam a diferença, o mar está bem mais agitado do que há umas horas atrás.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 15:24)

João Pedro disse:


> O cabo Hatteras é o primeiro ponto em terra a fazer contacto com o furacão propriamente dito. Já dá para ver na webcam a diferença, o mar está bem mais agitado do que há umas horas atrás.


Olá! Pois, mas parece que além da NC, também vai atingis bem a SC e GA


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 15:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 15:28)




----------



## Orion (12 Set 2018 às 15:28)

*Florence could flood hog manure pits, coal ash dumps*


----------



## João Pedro (12 Set 2018 às 15:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá! Pois, mas parece que além da NC, também vai atingis bem a SC e GA


Claro, estava apenas a fazer referência ao primeiro local a fazer contacto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 15:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 15:32)

Orion disse:


> *Florence could flood hog manure pits, coal ash dumps*


*Sem contar com as 12 centrais nucleares, algumas bem antigas e obsoletas...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 15:34)

João Pedro disse:


> Claro, estava apenas a fazer referência ao primeiro local a fazer contacto.


Sim, claro eu só aproveitei para mencionar as últimas novidades quanto à rota do furacão...


----------



## João Pedro (12 Set 2018 às 15:35)

As webcams já foram à vida...  Vamos lá ver se ainda voltam.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 15:39)




----------



## Sanxito (12 Set 2018 às 15:40)

No earthcam há um tópico específico para este evento, Extreme weather, com algumas câmeras em directo. Vamos ver até quando se aguentam online. 

https://www.earthcam.com/events/extremeweather/

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 15:48)

Hurricane Florence Advisory Number 53
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL062018
1100 AM EDT Wed Sep 12 2018

*...AIR FORCE HURRICANE HUNTER AIRCRAFT FINDS FLORENCE HAS CHANGED
LITTLE WHILE MOVING TOWARD THE U.S. SOUTHEAST COAST...
...LIFE-THREATENING STORM SURGE AND RAINFALL EXPECTED ACROSS LARGE
PORTIONS OF THE CAROLINAS AND MID-ATLANTIC STATES...*

SUMMARY OF 1100 AM EDT...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...29.8N 71.3W
ABOUT 485 MI...785 KM SE OF WILMINGTON NORTH CAROLINA
ABOUT 520 MI...840 KM ESE OF MYRTLE BEACH SOUTH CAROLINA
*MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...130 MPH...215 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NW OR 305 DEGREES AT 15 MPH...24 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...943 MB...27.85 INCHES*


----------



## Stormlover (12 Set 2018 às 15:49)

Eu estava a acompanhar pelo the weather channel ... até que eles decidiram cancelar todos os streams, e quem os fizesse no youtube!!
 Fiquei com tanta raiva que espero mesmo que o florence seja devastador! É bem feita por não deixarem quem não está nos E.U.A. ver o the weather channel


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2018 às 15:49)

Antes que chegue o momento em que vou deixar de gostar deste menino, deixa.me dizer.vos que acho esta fotografia assim qualquer coisa de maravilhoso


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2018 às 15:52)

João Pedro disse:


> As webcams já foram à vida...  Vamos lá ver se ainda voltam.



Era muito espectável que isso fosse acontecer, secalhar não seria de esperar era tão cedo  Será que o Florence vai ter direito a lei da rolha?!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 15:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 16:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 16:10)

AF306 Mission #11 into FLORENCE
Type: Low-level Reconnaissance | Status: In Storm

As of 14:54 UTC Sep 12, 2018:
Aircraft Position: 30.05°N 71.17°W
Bearing: 225° at 159 kt
Altitude: 2694 gpm
Peak 10-second Wind: 51 kt at 137°
Extrapolated Sea-level Pressure: 947.9 mb


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 16:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 16:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 16:41)




----------



## João Pedro (12 Set 2018 às 16:43)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Era muito espectável que isso fosse acontecer, secalhar não seria de esperar era tão cedo  Será que o Florence vai ter direito a lei da rolha?!!


Pois... neste momento completamente off, nem abre o site. Cá para mim foram recolher/salvar as estações e as cams...


----------



## João Pedro (12 Set 2018 às 16:47)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Antes que chegue o momento em que vou deixar de gostar deste menino, deixa.me dizer.vos que acho esta fotografia assim qualquer de maravilhoso


Catastroficamente belo... é assim...


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 17:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 17:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 18:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 18:14)




----------



## Orion (12 Set 2018 às 18:17)

1 inch = 25.4 milímetros

1 foot (mais que 1 é feet) = 304.8 milímetros


----------



## Geopower (12 Set 2018 às 18:18)

Fotografado pela tripulação da ISS


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2018 às 18:32)

Para quem quiser ir mais além no acompanhamento do Florence...

Portais mais abrangentes  https://twitter.com/nws & https://twitter.com/NHC_Atlantic

Boias  https://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/obs.shtml...000&zoom=6&type=oceans&status=r&pgm=&op=&ls=n

Para informações mais específicas sobre as condições fluviais (mas também tem dados da precipitação)... divisões do NWS:

https://twitter.com/NWSMARFC / https://www.weather.gov/marfc/Maps/xmrg/index_java.html

https://twitter.com/NWSSERFC / https://www.weather.gov/serfc/

Para os super-interessados, clicar no gabinete regional (depois de entrar na página de um qualquer gabinete há, mais abaixo, um _link_ para o _twitter_ oficial)  https://www.weather.gov/srh/nwsoffices?site=tae


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 18:33)




----------



## Cinza (12 Set 2018 às 19:33)

*WebCams 

Hurricane Florence: Live webcams from the Carolinas*
https://www.wdtn.com/weather/hurricane-florence-live-web-cams-from-the-carolinas/1436909572

https://www.news4jax.com/weather/hurricane-florence/live-coastal-carolina-cams

https://www.businessinsider.com/hur...itions-beach-cams-north-south-carolina-2018-9

*Cape Fear, North Carolina*


*Live Beach Cam: Nags Head, Outer Banks North Carolina*


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 20:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 21:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 21:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 21:59)




----------



## Iuri (12 Set 2018 às 22:06)




----------



## Iuri (12 Set 2018 às 22:11)




----------



## João Pedro (12 Set 2018 às 22:25)

Iuri disse:


>


Absolutamente fantásticas, especialmente as últimas do olho do furacão.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2018 às 22:29)

Iuri disse:


>


Que contrassenso! Tanta beleza, e tanta expectável destruição   


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (12 Set 2018 às 22:36)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Que contrassenso! Tanta beleza, e tanta expectável destruição
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


As paredes daquele "buraco" devem ter uns 10 km de profundidade... é verdadeiramente impressionante quando começamos a adicionar medidas ao que se vê...


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 22:36)




----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2018 às 22:59)

Iuri disse:


>



A Natureza como ela é: fascinante, bela, admirável e ao mesmo tempo perigosa em todos os sentidos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 23:01)

O Florence está a norte trajectória modelada...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2018 às 23:04)

João Pedro disse:


> As paredes daquele "buraco" devem ter uns 10 km de profundidade... é verdadeiramente impressionante quando começamos a adicionar medidas ao que se vê...


É gigantesco  Existe forma de sabermos ao certo a área absoluta ocupada pelo mesmo?  Tenho bastante curiosidade!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (12 Set 2018 às 23:14)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> É gigantesco  Existe forma de sabermos ao certo a área absoluta ocupada pelo mesmo?  Tenho bastante curiosidade!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



_*So just how big is the storm?*

Global News Meterogolost Anthony Farnell predicted that the eye of the storm is around 40 kilometres wide. To put that in perspective, the length of Toronto proper is 43 kilometres. So the storm’s eye is nearly as big as Canada’s largest city._

https://globalnews.ca/news/4443132/how-big-is-hurricane-florence/

É grande...


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 23:28)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2018 às 23:29)

João Pedro disse:


> _*So just how big is the storm?*
> 
> Global News Meterogolost Anthony Farnell predicted that the eye of the storm is around 40 kilometres wide. To put that in perspective, the length of Toronto proper is 43 kilometres. So the storm’s eye is nearly as big as Canada’s largest city._
> 
> ...


Ok,ok...já percebi!  
É surreal! 283.000km2! Forte probalidade de muitas áreas afetadas não terem sido evacuadas, se a situação da deslocação do Florence para Norte se confirmar, pior ainda [emoji849

Obrigado João. 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (12 Set 2018 às 23:31)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ok,ok...já percebi!
> É surreal! 283.000km2! Forte probalidade de muitas áreas afetadas não terem sido evacuadas, se a situação da deslocação do Florence para Norte se confirmar, pior ainda [emoji849
> 
> Obrigado João.
> ...


Uma imagem com escala:





Ao aumentar a imagem e arrastá-la de forma a que o olho fique por cima da escala, confirma-se os 40 e tal quilómetros de diâmetro. Eu diria mesmo que andará mais perto dos 50:





De nada!


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 23:31)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ok,ok...já percebi!
> É surreal! 283.000km2! Forte probalidade de muitas áreas afetadas não terem sido evacuadas, se a situação da deslocação do Florence para Norte se confirmar, pior ainda [emoji849
> 
> Obrigado João.
> ...


Mesmo nas zonas que deviam ter evacuado, ficaram a maioria das pessoas. Dizem que no fim ele se vai dissipar ou ser categoria 1... RIP


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 23:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 06:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 06:52)

500 
WTNT31 KNHC 130547
TCPAT1

BULLETIN
Hurricane Florence Intermediate Advisory Number 55A
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL062018
200 AM EDT Thu Sep 13 2018

*...FLORENCE MOVING CLOSER TO THE COAST OF NORTH AND SOUTH
CAROLINA...
...LIFE-THREATENING STORM SURGE AND RAINFALL STILL EXPECTED...*

SUMMARY OF 200 AM EDT...0600 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...32.5N 74.3W
ABOUT 235 MI...375 KM ESE OF WILMINGTON NORTH CAROLINA
ABOUT 280 MI...450 KM ESE OF MYRTLE BEACH SOUTH CAROLINA
*MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...110 MPH...175 KM/H*
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NW OR 315 DEGREES AT 17 MPH...28 KM/H
*MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...956 MB...28.23 INCHES*


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 06:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 07:31)

Here we go...


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 07:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 07:41)




----------



## Cinza (13 Set 2018 às 08:34)

*Storm Surge Like You've Never Experienced it Before*
Hurricane Florence could bring up to 13 feet or more of storm surge to the Carolina coast. What does that look like? We show you like nobody else can.


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2018 às 08:47)

> This, combined with sea surface temperatures near 29C, would allow a last chance for strengthening before landfall. However, the storm structure, particularly the large outer wind maxima, would likely be slow to respond to the more favorable environment.





> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 13/0300Z 32.0N 73.7W 95 KT 110 MPH
> 12H 13/1200Z 33.1N 75.3W 95 KT 110 MPH
> ...



Por acaso um Cat. 3 fraco é/seria bem mais tolerável.

Resta saber que intensidade pode voltar a adquirir nas próximas horas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 08:56)




----------



## Orion (13 Set 2018 às 10:00)

> The global models suggest that this shear will relax today while Florence moves over warm waters, however, given the current storm structure, little overall change in strength is anticipated as Florence approaches the coast. Gradual weakening should occur as the hurricane interacts with land in 24-36 h, with a faster rate of weakening predicted once Florence moves farther inland.





> Although there is still some spread in the guidance by 48 hours, with the GFS along the northern side of the guidance envelope, and the ECWMF along the southern edge, the various consensus aids have moved little.





> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 13/0900Z 32.8N 74.7W 95 KT 110 MPH
> 12H 13/1800Z 33.7N 76.1W 95 KT 110 MPH
> ...



Previsão bastante favorável, podendo chegar como cat. 2 à costa (se bem que 5 nós não fazem grande diferença). Ainda assim, o ondulação e a precipitação vão causar (muitos?) danos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 10:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 10:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 10:45)

From NHC 5 a.m. Florence Discussion:
Key Messages:
1. A life-threatening storm surge is now highly likely along
portions of the coastlines of South Carolina and North Carolina, and
a Storm Surge Warning is in effect for a portion of this area. All
interests in these areas should complete preparations and follow any
advice given by local officials.
2. Life-threatening, catastrophic flash flooding and prolonged
significant river flooding are likely over portions of the Carolinas
and the southern and central Appalachians late this week into early
next week, as Florence is expected to slow down as it approaches the
coast and moves inland.
3. Damaging hurricane-force winds are likely along portions of the
coasts of South Carolina and North Carolina, and a Hurricane Warning
is in effect. Strong winds could also spread inland into portions
of the Carolinas.
4. Large swells affecting Bermuda, portions of the U.S. East
Coast, and the northwestern and central Bahamas will continue this
week, resulting in life-threatening surf and rip currents.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
INIT 13/0900Z 32.8N 74.7W 95 KT 110 MPH
12H 13/1800Z 33.7N 76.1W 95 KT 110 MPH
24H 14/0600Z 34.2N 77.4W 90 KT 105 MPH
36H 14/1800Z 34.3N 78.4W 70 KT 80 MPH...INLAND
48H 15/0600Z 34.1N 79.2W 50 KT 60 MPH...INLAND
72H 16/0600Z 33.9N 81.2W 30 KT 35 MPH...INLAND
96H 17/0600Z 35.4N 83.3W 25 KT 30 MPH...INLAND
120H 18/0600Z 39.5N 81.0W 20 KT 25 MPH...POST-TROP/REMNT LOW
$$
Forecaster Brown


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 10:48)




----------



## nunessimoes (13 Set 2018 às 11:12)

Estou a acompanhar o Weather Channel, isto é o sonho de informação sobre meteorologia. 

Vários directos neste momento.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 11:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 11:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 11:56)

*" insurers predict it will become the costliest such storm to ever hit the continental U.S."*


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 12:17)

URGENT - IMMEDIATE BROADCAST REQUESTED
Tornado Watch Number 371
NWS Storm Prediction Center Norman OK
705 AM EDT Thu Sep 13 2018

The NWS Storm Prediction Center has issued a

* Tornado Watch for portions of 
Eastern North Carolina
Coastal Waters

* Effective this Thursday morning and evening from 705 AM until
900 PM EDT.

* Primary threats include...
A few tornadoes possible


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 12:28)




----------



## Cinza (13 Set 2018 às 13:08)

Comparando com as imagens de ontem hoje já se nota bem a força do vento e o mar bastante agitado, e esta camara ter som é fantástico dá para se ter bem a noção do que está a acontecer em tempo real


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 13:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 13:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 13:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 13:37)




----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2018 às 13:38)

Cinza disse:


> Comparando com as imagens de ontem hoje já se nota bem a força do vento e o mar bastante agitado, e esta camara ter som é fantástico dá para se ter bem a noção do que está a acontecer em tempo real


Olhar para a bandeira a ouvir a banda sonora criada pelo vento é verdadeiramente assustador...


----------



## Cinza (13 Set 2018 às 13:40)

João Pedro disse:


> Olhar para a bandeira a ouvir a banda sonora criada pelo vento é verdadeiramente assustador...



Assustador e fascinante ao mesmo tempo  é estarmos lá em tempo real

*The Weather Channel - em direto*
http://www.livenewson.com/american/the-weather-channel.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 13:42)




----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2018 às 13:42)

Cinza disse:


> Assustador e fascinante ao mesmo tempo  é estarmos lá em tempo real


Vamos lá ver até quando... é notório o aumento do vento nos últimos minutos. A câmara abana cada vez mais...


----------



## Cinza (13 Set 2018 às 13:43)

João Pedro disse:


> Vamos lá ver até quando... é notório o aumento do vento nos últimos minutos. A câmara abana cada vez mais...



Pelo que li está lá gente por isso tenho fé que aguente até ao fim


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2018 às 13:53)

Cinza disse:


> Pelo que li está lá gente por isso tenho fé que aguente até ao fim


Corajosos... não era eu que ficava ali não, no meio do mar, numa casinha de madeira com perninhas de metal... 

Edit: ok, a casa não é de madeira, but still... nunca


----------



## Sanxito (13 Set 2018 às 14:51)

Cinza disse:


> Assustador e fascinante ao mesmo tempo  é estarmos lá em tempo real
> 
> *The Weather Channel - em direto*
> http://www.livenewson.com/american/the-weather-channel.html


Já viram a estação que lá está montada?? Pena não haver acesso a dados. 

Estou a consultar uma Davis em surf city (NC) que já regista médias superior a 50 km/h. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2018 às 14:53)

Cinza disse:


> Comparando com as imagens de ontem hoje já se nota bem a força do vento e o mar bastante agitado, e esta camara ter som é fantástico dá para se ter bem a noção do que está a acontecer em tempo real



O vento já fustiga e bem! 

As próximas horas deverão ser tensas para aquela região da Costa Leste dos EUA, esperemos que não seja muito mau.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 15:13)

*NHC: 

SUMMARY OF 1000 AM EDT...1400 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...33.3N 75.4W
ABOUT 160 MI...255 KM ESE OF WILMINGTON NORTH CAROLINA
ABOUT 205 MI...330 KM E OF MYRTLE BEACH SOUTH CAROLINA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...110 MPH...175 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NW OR 315 DEGREES AT 10 MPH...17 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...955 MB...28.20 INCHES*


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2018 às 15:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 15:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 15:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 15:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 15:46)

11:00 AM EDT Thu Sep 13

Location: 33.4°N 75.5°W

Moving: NW at 10 mph

Min pressure: 955 mb

Max sustained: 105 mph


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 15:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 15:58)




----------



## Cinza (13 Set 2018 às 16:01)

Vento fortíssimo neste momento
*edit. já está a "acalmar"*


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 16:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 16:22)

*Outages*

Over 10,000 without power in North Carolina, although part of that is from non-storm related outages in the western part of the state. Expect that number to rise sharply over the next 12-24 hours.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 16:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 17:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 17:06)




----------



## joralentejano (13 Set 2018 às 17:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 17:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 17:59)




----------



## criz0r (13 Set 2018 às 18:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Lá se foi a porta da garagem. Aquelas "estacas" de madeira, a sustentar o cais e a própria casa vão ser obliteradas dentro de algumas horas.
A malta arrisca e a natureza não perdoa..


----------



## Cinza (13 Set 2018 às 19:18)

A bandeira começa a ceder ao vento


----------



## nunosr (13 Set 2018 às 19:18)

Vai uma ventania na cam que disponibilizam aí..
A bandeira acabou de rasgar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 19:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 19:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 19:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 20:02)




----------



## Sanxito (13 Set 2018 às 20:13)

Estou a seguir uma Davis em Surf city na Carolina do Norte. 
Os dados de vento até agora são os seguintes. 





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 20:16)




----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2018 às 20:23)

*Imagem de satélite das 18h30 UTC*























*Movimento: *WNW a 10 mph (17 km/h)
*Ventos máximos sustentados: *105 mph (≈ 169 km/h)
*Rajadas: *127 mph (≈ 204 km/h)
*Pressão mínima: *955 hPa


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 20:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 20:35)




----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2018 às 20:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Que _Drama Queen_!


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 20:48)




----------



## Cinza (13 Set 2018 às 20:50)




----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2018 às 20:51)

Cinza disse:


> A bandeira começa a ceder ao vento


Inevitável...
Agora





E como estava há sete horas atrás...





O barulho é ensurdecedor


----------



## Iuri (13 Set 2018 às 20:57)




----------



## Thomar (13 Set 2018 às 21:01)

Sanxito disse:


> Estou a seguir uma Davis em Surf city na Carolina do Norte.
> Os dados de vento até agora são os seguintes.
> 
> 
> ...



Dando uma volta pelo wunderground esta estação chegou a registar um vento médio de *101,4 km/h* e a rajada máxima foi de* 138,4 Km/h*, esta estação fica num cabo. A pressão atmosférica não é muito baixa *997,5 hPa.*


----------



## Cinza (13 Set 2018 às 21:01)

João Pedro disse:


> Que _Drama Queen_!
> 
> Inevitável...
> Agora
> ...



Realmente o barulho é algo de inacreditável, acabei por ter de colocar o video em silencio já me doía a cabeça, mas a plataforma vai-se aguentando e do lado de dentro continua tudo intacto


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 21:02)




----------



## Orion (13 Set 2018 às 21:08)

Controverso.


---


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2018 às 21:12)




----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2018 às 21:14)

Cinza disse:


> Realmente o barulho é algo de inacreditável, acabei por ter de colocar o video em silencio já me doía a cabeça, mas a plataforma vai-se aguentando e do lado de dentro continua tudo intacto


Acredito que sendo o que é, ou o que foi, esteja melhor preparada para aguentar furacões do que qualquer uma das casas junto à costa. Mesmo assim, se eu lá estivesse, não estava lá


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 21:20)




----------



## Thomar (13 Set 2018 às 21:23)

Orion disse:


> Controverso.
> 
> 
> ---



Uuiiii!!! 
+ 50% de precipitação e uma maré de tempestade mais larga potenciam sem dúvida mais destruição.


----------



## Stinger (13 Set 2018 às 21:27)

Brutal!!!! 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 21:30)

*952.5 mb
(~ 28.13 inHg)*


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2018 às 21:42)

MSantos disse:


> O vento já fustiga e bem!
> 
> As próximas horas deverão ser tensas para aquela região da Costa Leste dos EUA, esperemos que não seja muito mau.



Passado umas horas a bandeira já está toda esfrangalhada... 

O Florence vai andar ali a "marinar" algum tempo junto à costa das Carolinas antes de fazer landfall. Quanto mais lento for o seu deslocamento mais tempo vai castigar as mesmas zonas causando estragos mais avultados.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 21:45)

* *


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 21:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 21:56)

Hurricane Florence Advisory Number 58
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL062018
500 PM EDT Thu Sep 13 2018

...HURRICANE-FORCE WINDS GETTING CLOSER TO THE NORTH CAROLINA OUTER
BANKS AND COASTAL SOUTHEASTERN NORTH CAROLINA...
...LIFE-THREATENING STORM SURGE AND RAINFALL EXPECTED...

SUMMARY OF 500 PM EDT...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...33.7N 76.2W
ABOUT 100 MI...160 KM ESE OF WILMINGTON NORTH CAROLINA
ABOUT 155 MI...250 KM E OF MYRTLE BEACH SOUTH CAROLINA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...100 MPH...155 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...WNW OR 295 DEGREES AT 5 MPH...7 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...955 MB...28.20 INCHES


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2018 às 21:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> * *


Se pensarmos que 4 inches equivalem a 100 mm, a coisa muda logo de figura.
E 20?  Meio litro de chuva... brutal mesmo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 22:02)

João Pedro disse:


> Se pensarmos que 4 inches equivalem a 100 mm, a coisa muda logo de figura.
> E 20?  Meio litro de chuva... brutal mesmo.


Pois, e a área é imensa!


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 22:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 22:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 22:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 22:28)




----------



## fhff (13 Set 2018 às 22:29)

Brutal! A imagem da bandeira é fenomenal!
Apesar do Florence reter a atenção dos media, o super-tufão Mangkhut é assustador.Poderá fazer landfall nas Filipinas como categoria 5.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2018 às 22:29)

Cinza disse:


> A bandeira começa a ceder ao vento


Incrível a força e o barulho do vento agora! 
A bandeira já está ainda mais esfarrapada.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Set 2018 às 22:41)

Já não faltará muitas horas para o Florence fazer landfall em solo americano, e será a partir de agora que os maiores problemas irão começar, com o mesmo a reduzir bastante a sua velocidade, para cerca de 6km/h , ou seja praticamente estacionário, e com biliões de mm de água  para descarregar 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 22:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 23:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 23:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 23:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 00:01)

836 
WTNT61 KNHC 132256
TCUAT1

Hurricane Florence Tropical Cyclone Update
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL062018
700 PM EDT Thu Sep 13 2018

...700 PM POSITION UPDATE...
...SUSTAINED HURRICANE-FORCE WINDS APPROACHING CAPE LOOKOUT NORTH
CAROLINA...

A NOAA observing site at Cape Lookout, North Carolina, recently
reported a sustained wind of 69 mph (111 km/h) and a gust to 86
mph (139 km/h). A private weather station in Davis, North Carolina,
recently reported a sustained wind of 59 mph (95 km/h). A
Weatherflow station at Fort Macon, North Carolina, recently reported
a sustained wind of 55 mph (89 km/h) and a wind gust of 72 mph (116
km/h).

Water levels continue to rise quickly on the western side of
Pamlico Sound. A gauge at Oriental, North Carolina, on the Neuse
River is recording a water height of about 5.5 feet above normal
levels.

SUMMARY OF 700 PM EDT...2300 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...33.9N 76.4W
ABOUT 85 MI...135 KM ESE OF WILMINGTON NORTH CAROLINA
ABOUT 145 MI...230 KM E OF MYRTLE BEACH SOUTH CAROLINA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...105 MPH...165 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...WNW OR 295 DEGREES AT 5 MPH...8 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...955 MB...28.20 INCHES

$$
Forecaster Berg/Beven


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2018 às 01:16)

Ventos de 150 km/h nesta estação.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=KNCDAVIS2#history


----------



## fablept (14 Set 2018 às 02:20)

Storm Chaser em directo 
https://m.youtube.com/user/TornadoAlleyVideo


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Set 2018 às 04:10)

O vento não está demasiado baixo para a pressão?


----------



## Cinza (14 Set 2018 às 08:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 09:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 10:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 10:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 10:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 10:28)

As autoridades na Carolina do Norte estão a receber centenas de pedidos de ajuda de pessoas que precisão ser evacuadas. Zonas que nunca inundaram estão a inundar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 10:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 10:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 12:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 12:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 12:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 12:41)

*The Center Of the eye Florence made landfall @7:15am near Wrightsville Beach and is moving west @6mph per NHC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 12:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 12:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 12:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 13:34)

BULLETIN
Hurricane Florence Intermediate Advisory Number 60A...Corrected
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL062018
800 AM EDT Fri Sep 14 2018

Corrected direction from Myrtle Beach in Summary section

Corrected movement from WNW to W in Summary section

...FLORENCE MAKES LANDFALL NEAR WRIGHTSVILLE BEACH NORTH CAROLINA...
...LIFE-THREATENING STORM SURGES AND HURRICANE-FORCE WINDS CONTINUE...
...CATASTROPHIC FRESHWATER FLOODING EXPECTED OVER PORTIONS OF NORTH AND SOUTH CAROLINA...

SUMMARY OF 800 AM EDT...1200 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...34.1N 77.9W
ABOUT 10 MI...15 KM S OF WILMINGTON NORTH CAROLINA
ABOUT 65 MI...105 KM NE OF MYRTLE BEACH SOUTH CAROLINA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...90 MPH...150 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...W OR 260 DEGREES AT 6 MPH...9 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...958 MB...28.29 INCHES

WATCHES AND WARNINGS
--------------------
CHANGES WITH THIS ADVISORY:

None.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2018 às 13:43)

Live stream desde Wilmington, NC.
Se arrastarem a barra cronológica para trás conseguem ver algumas imagens bem dramáticas


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 14:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 14:27)




----------



## Orion (14 Set 2018 às 14:29)

Acumulados registados/inferidos nas últimas 24h vs previsão para as próximas 48h


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2018 às 14:53)

Bom, alguém da RTP ainda vai a tempo de alugar um barquinho e fazer um direto 'diferente' para os Açores


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2018 às 15:16)

Tenho estado a acompanhar as estações Netatmo da zona de Wilmington por causa da precipitação e neste momento só já há apenas uma a funcionar. Está nos arredores da cidade e aparentemente está reportar dados corretos. 
Segue com* 242mm* e agora parece que acalmou um pouco porque o centro está por cima daquela zona.
Ontem acumulou 42.1mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 15:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 16:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 16:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 16:21)

From part of the NHC disco at 11 AM...

More than 14 inches of rain has already fallen in many
areas across southeastern North Carolina, and more rain is still to
come, which will cause disastrous flooding that will spread inland
through the weekend.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 16:28)

Brutal erosão costeira!


----------



## Thomar (14 Set 2018 às 16:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Brutal erosão costeira!


Mas não esquecer que um dos sonhos americanos é ter uma casa em cima da praia e lá é normal construir em cima de zonas de risco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 16:42)




----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Set 2018 às 16:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 18:47)

Above: Wind and water from Hurricane Florence damages the highway leading off Harkers Island, N.C. on Friday, Sept. 14, 2018. (Jordan Guthrie via AP)


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 18:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 18:54)

...LIFE-THREATENING STORM SURGES AND HURRICANE-FORCE WIND GUSTS CONTINUE... ...CATASTROPHIC FRESHWATER FLOODING EXPECTED OVER PORTIONS OF NORTH AND SOUTH CAROLINA...
2:00 PM EDT Fri Sep 14
Location: 34.0°N 78.4°W
Moving: W at 5 mph
Min pressure: 968 mb
Max sustained: 75 mph


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 18:57)




----------



## Thomar (14 Set 2018 às 19:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



*20,37 polegadas = 517,3mm!!!  *Atenção é o acumulado desde que o furacão começou a afectar os EUA.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 19:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 20:00)

3:00 PM EDT Fri Sep 14
Location: 34.0°N 78.4°W
Moving: W at 6 mph
Min pressure: 970 mb
Max sustained: 75 mph


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 20:02)

*Já há 3 mortos confirmados: Fox News*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 20:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 20:24)

Morehead city.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 20:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Já há 3 mortos confirmados: Fox News*


*Já são 5 mortos...*


----------



## Thomar (14 Set 2018 às 20:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Já são 5 mortos...*


Infelizmente esses dados vão com certeza aumentar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 21:11)

SUMMARY OF 400 PM EDT...2000 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...34.0N 78.5W
ABOUT 40 MI...65 KM WSW OF WILMINGTON NORTH CAROLINA
ABOUT 35 MI...55 KM NE OF MYRTLE BEACH SOUTH CAROLINA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...75 MPH...120 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...W OR 270 DEGREES AT 6 MPH...9 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...971 MB...28.67 INCHES


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 21:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 21:48)

*...FLORENCE NOW PRODUCING TROPICAL-STORM-FORCE WIND GUSTS IN
FLORENCE SOUTH CAROLINA...

5:00 PM EDT Fri Sep 14
Location: 34.0°N 78.6°W
Moving: W at 3 mph
Min pressure: 972 mb
Max sustained: 70 mph*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 22:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 22:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 22:38)




----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2018 às 22:40)

Thomar disse:


> Mas não esquecer que um dos sonhos americanos é ter uma casa em cima da praia e lá é normal construir em cima de zonas de risco.


É mesmo impressionante, conseguem ser bem piores que nós nesse aspecto... Mas que é fantástico é, abrir a janela de manhã e só veres mar à tua frente  Fiquei um fim-de-semana há uns anos atrás num casarão assim, mesmo em cima da duna  em Nantucket. No ano seguinte uma tempestade destruiu-o completamente...


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2018 às 22:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Já há 3 mortos confirmados: Fox News*


Era inevitável... e não há mais porque a intensidade diminuiu consideravelmente de intensidade ao chegar a terra...


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2018 às 22:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


É notável como já tão terra adentro ainda vai conseguindo manter uma forma tão perfeita. Está para durar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2018 às 10:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2018 às 10:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2018 às 10:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2018 às 10:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2018 às 11:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2018 às 13:11)

*8:00 AM EDT Sat Sep 15
Location: 33.6°N 79.5°W
Moving: W at 2 mph
Min pressure: 989 mb
Max sustained: 50 mph*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2018 às 13:44)

Impressionante como se mantêm com tão bom aspecto...


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2018 às 14:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2018 às 14:29)

*O número de mortos subiu para 7...*


----------



## Thomar (15 Set 2018 às 16:09)

Intensa actividade eléctrica ao largo da costa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2018 às 20:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2018 às 20:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2018 às 20:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2018 às 21:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2018 às 21:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2018 às 22:00)

*5:00 PM EDT Sat Sep 15
Location: 33.6°N 79.9°W
Moving: W at 2 mph
Min pressure: 997 mb
Max sustained: 45 mph*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2018 às 22:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2018 às 22:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2018 às 23:06)




----------



## Afgdr (16 Set 2018 às 12:40)

O Florence é agora uma depressão tropical, com ventos máximos sustentados de 35 mph (≈ 56 km/h) e rajadas superiores. Apresenta uma pressão mínima de 1000 hPa.


*11h00 UTC*






















Desloca-se para W a 8 mph (13 km/h), devendo rodar ainda hoje para NW. Posteriormente, deverá rodar para N e para NNE.

Deverá enfraquecer gradualmente, sendo que a partir das 48h espera-se um fortalecimento gradual já como ciclone pós-tropical/extratropical.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 16/0900Z 33.8N 81.4W 30 KT 35 MPH...INLAND
> 12H 16/1800Z 34.7N 82.5W 30 KT 35 MPH...INLAND
> ...




Este é o último aviso do NHC. O WPC emitirá os próximos avisos.












A DT Florence continuará a debitar valores de precipitação muito elevados nos próximos dias, levando a um risco elevado de cheias/inundações em algumas regiões.




> *HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND*
> ----------------------
> *RAINFALL*: Florence is expected to produce heavy and excessive rainfall in the following areas...
> 
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 12:44)

*Já há pelo menos 15 mortos confirmados...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 12:45)




----------



## Afgdr (16 Set 2018 às 12:57)

O meteorologista Stacy R. Stewart do NHC a reforçar o movimento lento do Florence no aviso das 21h00 UTC (17h00 AST/EDT).    Nessa altura, o Florence deslocava-se a 2 milhas por hora, algo como 3,2 km/h.




> Tropical Storm Florence Discussion Number 66
> NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL062018
> 500 PM EDT Sat Sep 15 2018
> 
> ...




s-l-o-w


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 13:04)

Afgdr disse:


> O meteorologia Stacy R. Stewart do NHC a reforçar o movimento lento do Florence no aviso das 21h00 UTC (17h00 AST/EDT).    Nessa altura, o Florence deslocava-se a 2 milhas por hora, algo como 3,2 km/h.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pois está praticamente estacionário... simplesmente incrível a quantidade de chuva que está a quebrar todos os recordes! Também já há vários diques que rebentaram.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 13:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 13:26)

*8:15 a.m. Sunday update: a mandatory evacuation order has been issued for west Lumberton.*


----------



## joralentejano (16 Set 2018 às 14:04)

Mais um problema...
*O perigo do furacão Florence de que ninguém se lembra... as cobras*
Devido às inundações, os répteis saem do seu habitat natural.

Para além da destruição e do cenário de devastação deixado pelo furacão Florence, há outra realidade que, nos próximos dias, poderá ser cada vez mais evidente nos EUA. Falamos da presença de cobras nos cursos de água.

De acordo com as autoridades locais, as inundações que se têm registado fazem com que os répteis saiam dos seus habitats naturais. Em declarações ao Myrtle Beach Online, Thad Bowman, da Alligator Adventure, explicou que as pessoas não deverão andar no exterior durante a tempestade, mas se isso acontecer e se alguém for mordido por uma cobra, deverá encaminhar-se para o hospital mais próximo.

Thad Bowman recordou ainda que uma mordida de cobra configura uma situação de emergência e, por isso, perante a situação, as pessoas devem ligar o serviço de emergência (911). “As cobras venenosas, quando mordem, injetam veneno que rapidamente causa a destruição dos tecidos, perda de plaquetas e sangramento que pode levar à morte”, revelou ainda Gerald O'Malley, do Grand Strand Hospital.

A forma mais segura de evitar as cobras? Para Thad Bowman a solução passa por ficar em casa.

Ben Parker, um veterinário, captou imagens no Rio May que documentam precisamente essa situação. Uma cobra aproxima-se do seu barco e ouve-se então o médico dizer: "Não a deixes entrar no barco. Vai, vai". 
*Vídeo: *
https://www.myrtlebeachonline.com/latest-news/article211984094.html

Fonte: Notícias ao Minuto


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 14:11)

joralentejano disse:


> Mais um problema...
> *O perigo do furacão Florence de que ninguém se lembra... as cobras*
> Devido às inundações, os répteis saem do seu habitat natural.
> 
> ...


As cobras, os crocodilos e as fire ants...


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 14:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 14:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 15:15)

https://www.facebook.com/pg/newbernlive/videos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 15:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 15:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 16:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 16:32)




----------



## Afgdr (16 Set 2018 às 17:16)

*DT Florence às 15h30 UTC

*


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 17:22)

Dana Outlaw, mayor of New Bern, NC, on MTP:
"Because of the danger of trees falling due to saturated ground,
the mayor is urging residents not to travel, stay inside.
30 roads are not passable.
4200 homes are damaged.
300 commercial buildings are damaged.
6,000 customers without power in New Bern.
1200 New Bern residents are in shelters.
Downtown is closed off for linemen to work."

*New Hanover county emergency management and Wilmington mayor have just announced Wilmington is now inaccessible by road 911 systems are now rerouted to raliegh. Help is only available by air or water*


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 17:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 18:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 19:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 19:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 20:56)

*@WxCajun 18m18 minutes ago @JimCantore just got word that the Lumberton Dam has breached causing massive amounts of water to be displaced into Lumberton. 

 @NCWeatherhound 33m33 minutes ago UPDATE: The levee built to hold floodwaters at 5th in Lumberton apparently has been breached. Multiple flooded roads in the area near I-95.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 21:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 21:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 21:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 21:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 22:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 22:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 23:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 10:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 10:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 12:54)

Short Range Forecast Discussion
NWS Weather Prediction Center College Park MD
402 AM EDT Mon Sep 17 2018

Valid 12Z Mon Sep 17 2018 - 12Z Wed Sep 19 2018

...The threat of flash flooding will shift to the central Appalachians,
Mid-Atlantic and Northeast today...

...Significant river flooding will continue across North Carolina...

As Florence continues to weaken, it will move north today toward the
Mid-Atlantic today. Moderate to rainfall is expected to develop across the
portions of the northern Mid-Atlantic and Northeast today. However,
ongoing heavy rainfall across the mountains in Virginia and West Virginia
could lead to flash flooding. Landslides will also continue to be a hazard
for the central Appalachians. Additionally, moderate rainfall will also
linger across central and western North Carolina. Consequently, the
central Appalachians northward into the northern Mid-Atlantic and
Northeast are under a moderate risk of flash flooding with a slight risk
of flash flooding for portions of western and central North Carolina. A
marginal risk for tornadoes will also be possible for the central
Appalachians and portions of the western Mid-Atlantic. Significant river
flooding is still ongoing across parts of central and eastern North
Carolina.

By Tuesday, the heavy rain along with the remnants of Florence will spread
from the Northeast to coastal New England. Some of this precipitation
could produce flash flooding; thus, a slight risk of excessive rainfall
has been issued for portions of New England. By Wednesday, all
precipitation will finally exit off the East Coast.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 16:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 16:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 16:31)

*23 mortos agora: Fox News*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Set 2018 às 16:48)

*Florence passou a tempestade, mas "o pior ainda está para vir" *

https://www.jn.pt/mundo/galerias/in...r-9857086.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=Web


----------



## rokleon (17 Set 2018 às 19:18)

Sempre excelentes notícias quando vemos que os resultados dos modelos estão a melhorar cada vez mais


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 20:50)

SUMMARY OF 1100 AM EDT...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...38.5N 82.9W
ABOUT 240 MI...385 KM W OF CHARLOTTESVILLE VIRGINIA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...25 MPH...35 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NE OR 40 DEGREES AT 15 MPH...24 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...1008 MB...29.77 INCHES


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 21:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 21:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 21:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 21:49)

*Pelo menos um morto resultante destes tornados... já são pelo menos 7 tornados.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 22:02)

*Situação muito complicada em Richmond, Virgíia com vários tornados em sucessão na cidade*


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 22:12)

* @CBS6
2 minHá 2 minutos
Mais
RT @BillFitzCBS6: If you have radio, we're simulcasting on all Summit Radio. K95, 96.5, 104, etc. Zach says it's the most serious outbreak he's seen in 11 years here. @CBS6*


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 22:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 22:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 22:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 22:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 22:44)




----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2018 às 22:45)

Vamos ter tornados em Washington?  Está bonito está...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 22:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 22:52)

João Pedro disse:


> Vamos ter tornados em Washington?  Está bonito está...


Impressionante! Já há um morto e vários feridos! Já dizem que este evento é histórico e eles não param de se formar!


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 22:54)




----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2018 às 22:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Impressionante! Já há um morto e vários feridos! Já dizem que este evento é histórico e eles não param de se formar!


Nunca mais acaba isto... já chega de Florence.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 23:03)

João Pedro disse:


> Nunca mais acaba isto... já chega de Florence.


É mesmo... e ainda há a possibilidade de se voltar a fortalecer daqui a uns dias no Atlântico perto da costa... mas espero que não!


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 23:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 23:11)

João Pedro disse:


> Vamos ter tornados em Washington?  Está bonito está...


Sim, vai chegar a Washington mais tarde, entretanto já são mais de 10 tornados confirmados...


----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2018 às 23:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim, vai chegar a Washington mais tarde, entretanto já são mais de 10 tornados confirmados...


Espero que não... mas de facto parece.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 23:16)

João Pedro disse:


> Espero que não... mas de facto parece.


Aquele tornado na Universidade de Richmond é brutal!


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 23:21)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Set 2018 às 10:04)

*Fugir e deixar tudo para trás, menos os animais *

https://www.jn.pt/mundo/galerias/in...s-9864559.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=Web


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2018 às 13:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2018 às 13:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2018 às 13:21)

E os modelos não mostram a chuva a parar tão cedo na costa leste... as perdas económicas são muito grandes e serão catastróficas se a chuva não pára. As inundações começaram nos estados da Carolina do Norte e do Sul e já estão a migrar para a Virgínia e estados mais a norte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2018 às 13:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2018 às 14:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2018 às 14:45)

*32 mortos agora...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2018 às 15:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2018 às 16:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2018 às 16:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2018 às 16:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2018 às 16:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2018 às 20:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2018 às 20:26)

Bem o Florence parece ter pilhas duracel...


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2018 às 20:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2018 às 21:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bem o Florence parece ter pilhas duracel...


----------



## rokleon (18 Set 2018 às 22:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bem o Florence parece ter pilhas duracel...


Wow... Como é possível 2 dos modelos indicarem um aumento tão grande?


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2018 às 22:23)

rokleon disse:


> Wow... Como é possível 2 dos modelos indicarem um aumento tão grande?


Esperemos que não se materialize... era mau demais!


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2018 às 22:30)




----------



## Orion (18 Set 2018 às 22:40)

*AccuWeather narrows economic toll prediction for Hurricane Florence to $50-60 billion*


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2018 às 22:46)

Orion disse:


> *AccuWeather narrows economic toll prediction for Hurricane Florence to $50-60 billion*


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2018 às 22:50)

rokleon disse:


> Wow... Como é possível 2 dos modelos indicarem um aumento tão grande?



 https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/modelsummary.shtml

Como a previsão da intensidade dos furacões ainda deixa muito a desejar, há muitos modelos disponíveis.

Os 2 modelos que preveem a intensificação são estatísticos e não têm grande apoio dos restantes.

É para isso que serve o meteorologista. Entre todos os cenários apresentados - alguns deles desconcertantes ou desprovidos de sentido - qual o mais realista?


----------



## rokleon (19 Set 2018 às 07:58)

Orion disse:


> https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/modelsummary.shtml
> 
> Como a previsão da intensidade dos furacões ainda deixa muito a desejar, há muitos modelos disponíveis.
> 
> ...


A verdade é que estão todos relativamente concordantes relativamente ao aumento da intensidade do vento nas próx. 48h, desde ontem as 12h... Entretanto já deve haver outra saída.

Não deixa de ser curioso, contudo, os resultados obscenos dos outros dois. O resultante modelo do NHC deverá ser (se não estou em erro) o ensemble desses todos. Têm cada nome estranho que nunca tinha lido (o nome de cada modelo no gráfico que o Luís mostrou).  Mas já li superficialmente o que significa cada um na tabela 3 do link que mandaste.  Passo inclusive a citar as metodologias de previsão dos dois "malucos":


> CLP5  Multiple regression technique. Inputs are current and past TC motion (previous 12-24hr), forward motion, date, latitude/longitude, and initial intensity
> SHF5/DSF5 (OCD5) Multiple regression technique using climatology and persistence predictors


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2018 às 09:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2018 às 15:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2018 às 17:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2018 às 18:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2018 às 09:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Set 2018 às 15:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Set 2018 às 21:03)

Foto da Nasa do Landfall do Furacão Florence


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2018 às 13:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Set 2018 às 21:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Set 2018 às 11:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Set 2018 às 20:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2018 às 19:42)




----------

